UK government using confidential patient data in coronavirus response - 4ndr3vv
======
jjgreen
I think you meant to link here:
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/12/uk-
government-...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/12/uk-government-
using-confidential-patient-data-in-coronavirus-response)

~~~
4ndr3vv
Whoops. Thanks. Although I can't seem to edit now!

